# what do you think she is mixed with



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have no idea, but her color is wonderful and I love her zipper. What a cutie!


----------



## vetman001 (Oct 29, 2009)

she is 17 weeks old now and 23 pounds i really dont know what the mix could be


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She looks like a Golden to me. Why do you think she is a mix?


----------



## vetman001 (Oct 29, 2009)

well when i got her they said she was a mix my vet said golden mix she is tall paws are a little small . what should a 17- 18 week old golden weight


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maybe she is mixed with a cocker spaniel. The ears kind of remind me of a cocker. But she does have alot of golden too. The zipper is a real sign of a golden. Whatever she is a Cutie Patootie.


----------



## vetman001 (Oct 29, 2009)

so this zipper is a common feature of goldens i did not know that. i was told by my vet whatever she weights at 4 months double that does that sound about right


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

She is a cute little doll. Love the fuzzy ears and the zipper. I do believe there's lots of Golden in her.


----------



## vetman001 (Oct 29, 2009)

some more pics 








[/IMG]


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

She's a doll!!! Sure looks mostly golden to me.


----------



## vetman001 (Oct 29, 2009)

whats the best dry food to add weight


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I see a lot of Golden in her...she sure is a cutie!


----------



## vetman001 (Oct 29, 2009)

a problem have been having is finding a dry food she will eat, loves wet food but the dry she is not crazy about


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

vetman001 said:


> so this zipper is a common feature of goldens i did not know that. i was told by my vet whatever she weights at 4 months double that does that sound about right


Yup. That's pretty much held true for all my dogs!

She's awfully cute!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

She's very Golden-ish! Maybe a little spaniel of some sort in there, too.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

looks pretty golden to me!! But I do agree with Carol...perhaps a bit of spaniel?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

vetman001 said:


> a problem have been having is finding a dry food she will eat, loves wet food but the dry she is not crazy about


What if you mix the two together?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is adorable! She looks all golden to me. She just looks like she is at that awkward stage where she is all legs, tails and ears. What a doll!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks Golden to me, too, though one ear is partially up, and the liver (brown) eye and nose pigment is suspect. Maybe a little Aussie or something. Don't try to fatten her up. She looks fine!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

You may have a better idea in a few months after she matures. But certainly a lot of golden in her. I'm trying to decide on my black lab mix. Mine is primarily lab but something else is in him. I've been told Irish Setter, Golden Retriever, Flat Coat Retriever and on and on. But he doesn't have any long stringy hair so I don't see those. I guess I will never know for sure.:scratchch


----------



## hektor (Jan 26, 2009)

She reminds me a lot of hektor!!!
I dont know eather what is he mixed with!
Sometimes, from the expresions of his face seems a lot of golden, but sometimes like a greyhound!!!


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

Maybe a bit of brittany spaniel. she really is cute! What foods have you tried so far?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She looks like she might have some Golden in there and maybe some Cocker? Aussie? How much does she weigh now? Aside from having long legs, she looks like a darker version of my daughter's cocker/dachshund mix. Her coloring reminds me of my brother's Aussie mix...so maybe Cocker/Aussie/Goldie?

Conway the Cocker Mix








Tika the Aussie Mix


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I see mostly golden, but maybe a bit of Aussie or even a border collie. I like the little white blaze of fur on her chest. She sure is cute!! What's her name?

If she's not so fond of the dry food, maybe you could try either mixing it, or pouring the juices from the wet food into the dry ones. Or, some bacon drippings or gravy would work well too. Just make sure not to put too much weight on her, it's much healthier to be lean than heavy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You can heat some broth up and drizzle it over the food. Make sure you use the low sodium.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you for rescuing!

I see Toller in her - especially with that little splash of white on her chest


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> Thank you for rescuing!
> 
> I see Toller in her - especially with that little splash of white on her chest


I was thinking the same thing! I think the more likey mix would be Brittany Spaniel though.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Faith's mommy said:


> Thank you for rescuing!
> 
> I see Toller in her - especially with that little splash of white on her chest


I thought so at first too but without the pink nose or lighter eyes, I changed my mind! I love those tollers


----------



## vetman001 (Oct 29, 2009)

she is 17 weeks old and 23 pounds. and 17inch tall


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I would say toller as well. They can have black noses, it's just more common to see the pink nose - but I've seen some darker pink/liver colored noses too...

She's cute!

Lana


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

looks like preteen golden to me.Lond legs,big ears!!!!!Cutie!!!White spot may be from duck trolling retriver.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I would say she is definetly part golden, but not sure what else. I love her zipper and those ears are super cute.


----------



## vetman001 (Oct 29, 2009)

im starting to think part golden and part Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever....about the eating iv tryed ever dry dog food under the sun my vet told me to try halo but she dosnt like this. iv tryed mixing with gravy, and wet food likes it for a day then wont eat it . anyone have any ideas


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Pick a food. Put it down for ten minutes, twice a day. Take it up afterwords. She will learn to eat what you feed her, when you feed her.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Its really hard at this age. Lucky didn't look "Golden" til he was about 8 months. You will probably have a better idea of her heritage when she's grown.


----------



## hektor (Jan 26, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> She looks like she might have some Golden in there and maybe some Cocker? Aussie? How much does she weigh now? Aside from having long legs, she looks like a darker version of my daughter's cocker/dachshund mix. Her coloring reminds me of my brother's Aussie mix...so maybe Cocker/Aussie/Goldie?
> 
> Conway the Cocker Mix
> View attachment 63439
> ...


do you see something common?


----------



## hektor (Jan 26, 2009)

sorry, I didnt explain: this is hektor with his tween sister Sisi.They are 1 year and 2 manths old.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hektor, cute dogs! 

vetman: Have you thought about DNA testing? The tests have gotten a little cheaper, depending on the type used. We've done both the cheek swab and the one done requiring the vet taking blood and sending it in. It may (or may not according to some) give you a better idea of whatever makes such a darling dog. She's gorgeous!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Maybe some spaniel or Australian shepherd? I'm not sure. It may get easier to tell as she grows a little older.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Champ said:


> Maybe some spaniel or Australian shepherd? I'm not sure. It may get easier to tell as she grows a little older.


I was looking for this thread cuz I met a dog that looked just like her! an Aussi/goldie x per owner --- but he looked purty dang goldie to me (like your kid)-just a bit smaller)


----------



## vetman001 (Oct 29, 2009)

what can i mix with her kibble and canned food to make her want to eat eat bc as of now she takes 3 or 4 bites and is done i feed her 2 times a day so she really isnt eating all that much help please :doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Use some low broth and put it on her food. What food was she on before the Halo? If she liked it, then I would switch back to that. You can always add some suppliments to the food.


----------



## vetman001 (Oct 29, 2009)

updated pics

shelby 18 weeks 24 pounds not sure if she is full golden she was a rescue looks golden to me


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What a doll! Yes she does look mostly Golden, except the pigment. However, there are purebred goldens with liver pigment. Check out Adriennelane's Lucy on this forum


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

hektor said:


> do you see something common?


Ha! Conway has cousins!  He's a bit shorter than yours though. He has very short legs.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She's starting to remind me of the 'mis-marked' Goldens in the other Thread. She's adorable, whatever she is. I see a pretty red girl in the making.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a beautiful girl and is looking more and more golden.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*wOW*

Wow

Your puppy is beautiful!!

Where do you live?

Did you adopt from shelter?


----------

